# i would like a live chat window



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

like on the side on the page for like greetings and stuff.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

had one nobody used it they took it off what you want to chat about?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

A chat may make the site run slow.. A message box is all i really want.

SMS


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> A chat may make the site run slow.. A message box is all i really want.
> 
> SMS


300 people chatting at the same time in a chat room, will have about as much load on the server as 1 person browsing the gallery.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

its cool, leadnutz!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > A chat may make the site run slow.. A message box is all i really want.
> ...


 Your like a "one man computer"!! How do you know just about everything!? Haha your a smart guy.

SMS


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Whenever I find something I don't know, I will go and find out (if I find it interesting that is. eg. I know NOTHING about Jersey Shore)

The internet is an amazing tool for finding out just about anything.

Plus 20 years of working in IT helps with this sort of stuff.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

To revive this topic, why was chat removed in the first place? It was the greatest thing on the slingshotforum for me. Quick advice, easy conversations, live discussions!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Aras said:


> To revive this topic, why was chat removed in the first place? It was the greatest thing on the slingshotforum for me. Quick advice, easy conversations, live discussions!


when it was active it was hardly ever used so they did away with it right after i joined the forum in 2012 or early 2013


----------

